

The Theory of Peak Advertising and The Future of the Web  - abdullahkhalids
http://peakads.org/

======
csense
> click fraud was responsible for $53 million dollars of wasted ad spending in
> the first two quarters of 2013 alone

> $37 billion dollar online advertising industry

> click fraud remains a severe and growing problem

$106 million out of $37 billion is 0.28%. Hardly "severe".

~~~
lutusp
> $106 million out of $37 billion is 0.28%. Hardly "severe".

And yet they prosecute bank robbers and tax cheats, who steal a much smaller
percentage of the mass wealth represented by banks and governments
respectively, than do click fraudsters. It's not a matter of percentages, but
whether the problem can be solved or alleviated. If no one acts against
cheaters, people lose trust in the system.

